# Hi Ya'll im new



## skilled4reel (Feb 3, 2012)

Just thought i would say hi!


----------



## Arnold (Feb 3, 2012)

*Welcome to our bodybuilding & fitness community*

*skilled4reel* welcome to IM! 

*FYI* - this forum is for new member introductions, please post specific questions in the appropriate forums, thanks! 

*Forums:*

Weight Training
Supplements
Diet & Nutrition
Anabolic Zone
General Health

*Please join our Free newsletter: *Sign-up Here!

*Check out all of the benefits of becoming an* Elite Member

*Like Us On FB:*




*Note: This is an automated message.*


----------



## fireman23 (Feb 3, 2012)

Welcome


----------



## returnofthdragon (Feb 3, 2012)

Welcome to IM!


----------



## Pittsburgh63 (Feb 3, 2012)

Welcome to the board!!


----------



## brazey (Feb 3, 2012)

Welcome to IM.


----------



## JJ-INSANE1 (Feb 3, 2012)

Welcome !


----------



## charley (Feb 3, 2012)

............welcome.................


----------



## juicespringsteen (Feb 3, 2012)

Welcome to IM


----------



## 69grunt (Feb 3, 2012)

welcome!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## joby1284 (Feb 8, 2012)

Welcome


----------



## 570junior (Feb 8, 2012)

Welcome


----------



## OrbitNutrition (Feb 10, 2012)

Welcome


----------



## Dath (Feb 11, 2012)

Welcome to IRONMAG !


----------



## Archibald1997 (Feb 11, 2012)

Welcome


----------



## MaxSeg (Feb 11, 2012)

Welcome


----------



## fatsopower (Feb 11, 2012)

Welcome! Great place to hang -  a lot of usefull info around here - enjoy!


----------



## bushwacker (Feb 14, 2012)

welcome


----------



## ~RaZr~ (Feb 15, 2012)

Welcome


----------

